# AutoCAD Architecture Tutorial



## Maxm123 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe das ich hier in das richtige Forum poste. Kenn jemand eine Seite bzw hat jemand eine Seite, eBook etc. für AutoCAD Architecture Tutorials?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Maik (5. Februar 2009)

AutoCAD Architecture Tutorials 

Unter den 483.000 Suchergebnissen sollte sich was Passendes finden lassen.

mfg Maik


----------



## akrite (5. Februar 2009)

... ich denke AutoCAD Architecture ist zu speziell, die üblichen Verdächtigen (Lynda.com, VTC etc.) haben nichts für Architecture, nur für AutoCAD . Ich steh vor einem ähnlich Problem mit Civil 3D , erst eine Erweiterung (dt. Country-Kit) brachte ein Tutorial . Lediglich VTC komt mit *VTC Autodesk AutoCAD 2007 For Architects DVD* ziemlich dicht heran ;-) Brauchst Du die Basics oder doch was spezielleres ?


----------



## Maxm123 (5. Februar 2009)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ... ich denke AutoCAD Architecture ist zu speziell, die üblichen Verdächtigen (Lynda.com, VTC etc.) haben nichts für Architecture, nur für AutoCAD . Ich steh vor einem ähnlich Problem mit Civil 3D , erst eine Erweiterung (dt. Country-Kit) brachte ein Tutorial . Lediglich VTC komt mit *VTC Autodesk AutoCAD 2007 For Architects DVD* ziemlich dicht heran ;-) Brauchst Du die Basics oder doch was spezielleres ?



Naja erst mal nur Basics...erst mal n paar Grundfunktionen den Rest kann man sich dann schon selber erarbeiten. Mir wäre erst mal wichtig das ich 2 Stockwerke mit 4 Wänden und nem Dach hinbekomme...auch ein Rätzel ist mir noch wie man das macht das Wände eine Textur bekommen. Das die Außenwand aus sieht wie Steine bzw geht das überhaupt...ich kenne mich nur mit dem normalen AutoCAD aus. Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir weiterhelfen könntest 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> AutoCAD Architecture Tutorials
> 
> Unter den 483.000 Suchergebnissen sollte sich was Passendes finden lassen.
> 
> mfg Maik



Ja du stellst dir das so leicht vor...man findet nur Angebote zum kaufen von Tutorials und mal ab uns zu ein paar englische Tutorials.


----------



## akrite (5. Februar 2009)

... bist Du sicher, oder anders gefragt, mußt Du mit AutoCAD Architecture arbeiten ? Wenn Du ein 3D-Modell abgeben sollst, das nachher texturiert und gerendert werden soll, solltest Du vielleicht auf 3D Studio Max bzw. Max Design wechseln und für ersteres gibts Tutorials wie Sand am Meer, von allen Verdächtigen !


----------



## Maxm123 (6. Februar 2009)

naja das mit den Texturen muss ja nicht sein war ja nur eine Frage ob das überhaupt geht. Mir sind halt erst mal die Basics wichtig. Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mich ein bisschen einweisen könntest.


----------



## akrite (7. Februar 2009)

... mir ist das Ziel noch nicht ganz klar : Was willst Du zum Schluss als Endergebnis haben, ein Haus von Außen  in einer Landschaft oder eine Innenansicht mit entsprechenden Zeichnungen / Schraffuren etc. ? Also brauchst Du 3D-Modelle oder "nur" 3-Seiten-Ansichten ?


----------



## Maxm123 (9. Februar 2009)

Naja hauptsächlich soll es um die Innenansicht gehen. Außen ist nicht so bedeutend.


----------

